# Bleeding like a stuck pig!



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Bought a new bow and had to break it in this past weekend...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool video!!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice shot and cool video. That blood trail looked like an old buffalo trail, lol.


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

No need to bleed her out 


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Great video! Good shot and congrats on the new bow.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice. Congrats. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very good video.....nice shot and a good pig....congrats


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Awesome video ... taking and editing!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

What kind of camera are you using ?


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Great video... Congrats on the pig and a perfect shot!


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice shot cool video, man that pig was pouring blood, easy tracking.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice. Thanks for the show!


----------



## Land or Water (May 12, 2013)

Very cool video. Congrats


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Great video Bob. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rod King (May 1, 2014)

*Cool video*

Cool video!
Good shot and congratulations on the new bow.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

great post, I really like your videos


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

great video man!!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice shot and great video. Thanks for taking the time and effort to video it for those of us jones'ing to kill a hog. I like that bow. Fly's a lot faster than my mid 70's Bear Polar II. Reminds me, I need to check my Luminocks and make sure they still work.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That was cool as heck! I'm much more of a fisherman than i am a hunter, but i've enjoyed the handful of times i've hunted. My old PSE bow is clunky and load when i shoot it. That bow of yours is a nice one!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice vid- I would like to vid my next kill with my long bow


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

well done, I love my heli-m shot a bunch of animals with it


----------

